# ariel 2p shot



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

a few days ago i was out in the local woods with my normal rock shooter shooting some cans and just generally having a good time and decided to try a bit of ariel shooting. i had tried some a bit before. just throwing up a bean can and trying to hit it before it landed, i did ok at this probably getting 3/5 hits and i was pretty happy with this but then i forgot about ariel shooting for a while but then decided it would be a laugh.

the only thing that i had that was more challenging than a can was some loose change in my pocket. i tried about 8-9 shots and then i got it.

i was pretty happy with this and i know that some people on here do some ariel shooting as well and i would just like to know some of the shots that you have pulled of.

the shot was done with a rock shooter catapult home made natural with TBG cut 25mm straight cut 24cm long one band per side. i was shooting roughly 1inch diameter rocks.

all comments are apreciated, berkshire.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations. Its always exciting taking the shooting to another level. :thumbsup:


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

yeah i think i am going to be doing quite a bit more in the near future.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Shooting flying objects is a lotta fun, if ya got the ammo to spare, lol


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

AZ Stinger said:


> Shooting flying objects is a lotta fun, if ya got the ammo to spare, lol


i was only shooting pebbles that i pick up of the ground so i do not have to worry about losing the ammo.


----------

